# Help finding short throw projector



## doyle88 (Aug 22, 2012)

I was hoping someone could help me find some projector options. Here is my criteria:

1) Has to be a short throw projector because it will be used for both movies and a golf simulator. The simulator requires short throw so it is not too far behind the player and casting shadows. (Note the projector will be set up so it can easily by moved back and forth between the movie room and the garage where the golf simulator is. I just want to buy one projector and use it for both)

2) Must be HD and 3D and capable of both 16:10 and 2.35:1 blue ray movies with good quality.

3) Within a budget of $1,200. Would like options as cheap as meet the criteria up to the $1,200 price point.

Any help would be much appreciated. I love these forums!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Closest thing I could find using your criteria is the BenQ W1080ST.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The ST stands for Short Throw. :T


----------

